# All set for a gloomy post then shocking call from CARE!!



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies - it's been a month since my m/c and been struggling to get back to 'normal'. Even today on a day off work went for a lovely walk with DH in the park (a place we often visit and enjoy) feeding the squirrels in the sunshine but even that had lost it's sheen. Everything seemed to have lost it's sheen and today felt I'd even lost myself. Forgotten how to be me. 

Then a call from CARE suddenly lifted my mood. Expecting to get results from a blood test Selina told me they'd got a match!! A MATCH! ONE MONTH after our m/c   The last thing I was expecting to hear.  I knew Care have been advertising no waiting list but hadn't taken it quite so literally!

We're in shock to say the least but oh do happy. I feel like I've something to focus on again. I know it seems early and I'm still waiting to have bloods done to rule out a few things, but surely they wouldn't consider me if they didn't think I was ready or if my body hadn't recovered? What do you think?

Anyhow it's perked me up no end - all we need to do now is find the finances  

What a rollercoaster this all is!

Essie xx


----------



## JessieJ_Lo (Jan 16, 2013)

What a rollercoaster indeed... congrats on the match


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Jessie   

Essie xx


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

That's great news hun xx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks Fordy Girl - very anxious, more so than the previous attempts - the pressure is on  

Sorry to see you've been through the mill yourself, and you too Jessie  

Essie xx


----------

